# 3-Kabel am Lüfter



## ein1Stein (2. November 2008)

*3-Kabel am Lüfter*

Ein Gehäuselüfter hat 3 Kabel. Einmal Masse (-) dann noch (+) und ein drittes Signalkabel. Mir ist bewusst, dass das Mainboard aus dem 3 Kabel und Masse die Lüfterdrehzahl bestimmen kann... 
ICh habe mal die Spannung gemessen, zwischen Signal und Masse... die liegt im Millivoltbereich! Wenn man den Lüfter anhält, dann steigt diese auf 30 mV...
Und nun die Frage: Kann man mit einfachen Mitteln aus dieser Spannung die Lüfterdrehzahl darstellen? (Z.B. mit einem Voltmeter)...


----------



## µ|V_2814 (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*

Wiso nimmst du dazu nich irgentein Windows tool. Speedfan usw. machen das sehr gut.


----------



## v3rtex (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*

Die Signalauswertung erfolgt mit Impulsen.

Irgendwo im Internet hatte ich mal gelesen, dass pro halber Umdrehung ein Impuls am 3. Kabel ausgegeben wird.

Die mV können dadurch zustande kommen, da das Signal zu schnell für das Multimeter ist. 
Mit einem Oszilloskop dürfte man es sehen.


Über diese Impulsfolge wird am Mainboard mithilfe einer Zeit die Umdrehungen pro Sekunde oder Minute berechnet.


Mit "einfachen" Mitteln keinesfalls.


----------



## zerO (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*



v3rtex schrieb:


> Die Signalauswertung erfolgt mit Impulsen.



das, was du meinst ist PWM. Das dritte Kabel überträgt einfach nur die UPM.
Wenn du den Lüfter regeln willst muss du nur die Spannung vom + verändern


----------



## dot (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*



zerO schrieb:


> das, was du meinst ist PWM. Das dritte Kabel überträgt einfach nur die UPM.
> Wenn du den Lüfter regeln willst muss du nur die Spannung vom + verändern



Er moechte die Umdrehungen darstellen und nicht den Luefter regeln


----------



## v3rtex (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*

Dass PWM Lüfter über die Pulsweitenmodulation (Puls-Pausen-Verhältnis) geregelt wird ist schon klar, heißen ja auch so^^

Man kann normale Lüfter über die Gleichspannung steuern, die an + und Masse anlegt.


*Er möchte jedoch die Signalauswertung des Tachosignals, und nicht die Ansteuerung
*


----------



## ein1Stein (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*

Erstmal vielen Dank an v3rtex... er hat das Problem erfasst.   Ich habe erstmal das Ozzi rausgeholt und nachgemessen. Es stimmt mit dem Impulsen. 

Dann wird es wohl etwas schwieriger das Signal darzustellen... dies werde ich dann wohl einer Lüftersteuerung überlassen.

Warum ich kein Speedfan benutzen möchte? Weil man beim Spielen nicht mal eben einen Blick darauf werfen kann.


----------



## Shibi (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*



> Und nun die Frage: Kann man mit einfachen Mitteln aus dieser Spannung die Lüfterdrehzahl darstellen?


Theoretisch dürfte das schon gehen, in der PRaxis dürfte es aber nicht ganz so einfach sein.
Das Problem ist, verschiedene Lüfter drehen bei gleicher Spannung verschieden schnell, je nach verwendeten Motor usw. Also müsstest du erstmal genaue Messungen machen wie es bei deinem Lüfter ist. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## v3rtex (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*

Lüftersteuerung wäre eine Möglichkeit.

Des Weiteren wäre auch eine Tastatur mit Display möglich.
Also Logitech G15 zum Beispiel.

Dafür gibts glaube ich auch Plugins, die Werte von Speedfan auf dem Display anzeigen lassen können.

Kostet natürlich etwas Geld


----------



## HeX (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*

ich nutze dafür einfach einen 2. monitor ... da kann ich prima icq und speedfan nebenbei beobachten


----------



## Shibi (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*

ICh würde auch gerne einen zweiten Monitor verwenden, aber dafür bräuchte ich nen zweiten Schreibtisch und dafür wiederum ein größeres Zimmer. Und da scheiterts dann am Geld.


----------



## rebel4life (2. November 2008)

*AW: 3-Kabel am Lüfter*

Nimm ein Oszi um das Signal darzustellen.

Mit einem D/A-Wandler könntest du das Signal leicht auswerten.


----------

